# Clothing and Table Saws, a Video Worth Watching Just to Make You Think



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope this does not start a big argument but knowing this group, it probably will. There is a video on Youtube entitled Table Saw Safety. As you can see, it shows long sleeve clothing and gloves getting caught in a table saw.






These are set up videos. Are they realistic? I'm not sure. Having taught "shop" for 34 years and operated a table saw since 1962, I can see that such accidents can happen. I never had a student get clothing caught in class. I did have a student get a cotton glove caught in a drill press while working on the job. He ripped his hand out the back of the glove as it caught and avoided getting his arm wrapped around the chuck; adrenalin is a good thing!

There has been discussion here about the need of using a guard on a table saw. This video seems to me to show one reason for using a guard. I am sure some will say, with justification, that they never wear long sleeves when operating equipment and therefore don't need the guard to protect against that issue. I know when wearing long sleeves, I keep them rolled up above my elbows. Will I remember to do that every time? I hope so.

I also seem to remember a question about wearing gloves when operation equipment. This video shows what could happen when wearing a glove, pretty traumatic.

I have posted this just to try get everyone to give some thought to their clothing while operating machines.

*Think about it. Be Safe.*


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I think those things can happen. But most woodworkers know to avoid long sleeves, etc. But some new woodworkers who are just getting started may not realize the safety issue. It's always a good thing to let people know what can happen.

Not long ago I watched a video of a neurosurgeon who got his gloved hand cut in a table saw, as I recall he cut off two fingers - not a good thing for a surgeon (or anyone else for that matter). The end of his story was that he found a way to do his job and was back working doing surgeries.

Pretty much anything that spins at a high rate of speed you want to avoid getting your clothes or hair caught up in. I have a little bald spot on my head from my brother using one of those toy wizard tops, he got the thing spinning really fast and threw it at me and when I missed it caught my hair. Dang that hurt! (It hurt him too, boy did he catch it from Mom!)


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

no long sleeves, no wrist watches , no rings, no uncontrolled long hair. All good ideas.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow… I didn't know this… We're all *wearing* Saw-Stop technology!


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

One more safety tip. Don't get so close to the blade.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry but I don't own a single short sleeved shirt. It's against 'the code of the West'. It seems to me that if your sleeve gets in the sawblade, your arm/hand was WAY too close to the blade. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

"I'm a believer" ... as the Monkeys sang out many moons ago, in safety around any and all tools, equipment, and just about anything else that you're near and/or using. Anything can happen. This is a good point. I believe it's a big "ta-do", to believe in safety, and practice it, no matter what. Be aware. Use common sense. etc..


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Watch this video - a different take on it.

I'm not disagreeing with you. Every precaution you can take is worth it! I'm definitely not going to chance it! Going in the chiropractic profession - I need all my fingers! I never wear gloves or long sleeves, and I'm EXTREMELY careful around the blade. Good post! Always good to have a little safety reminder


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

We ALL think we are working safely. Just one cut, Only this time, Don't do this at home kids, I've done this a thousand times; Are the last words heard before an accident, I"M SURE!!!


----------

